# Nose dive under braking



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

It may be the brakes that are the problem. I had a vehicle nose dive when the rear brakes were severely worn.


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've got an 11 ECO 6MT and don't notice excessive dive on braking. When was your car made?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

There is a known issue/bug with some of the front suspensions for 2012 cruzes. Try asking about that specificly when you go back to the dealer


----------

